# Can Dish or DirecTV DVR record external content?



## hyedipin

Can they? I assume they only accept and record from it's antenna?
Also while we are at it, how many different hardware/software do they have deployed and if they vary highly?

Thank You.


----------



## rudeney

When you say "external content", do you mean OTA TV broadcasts, or recording from another device, like a camcorder, VCR, etc? I have no knowledge of Dish equipment, but with respect to DirecTV, their DVR's can only record their satellite content and some can record OTA TV. The HD DVR's can record over-the-air ATSC HDTV signals if they have the proper built-in tuner (HR20 series) or an add-on AM21 module (HR21, HR22, and HR23 series). None of the D* DVR's can record from an external devices such as a camcorder or VCR, DVD player, etc.


----------



## hyedipin

Thank You. Yes, I meant OTA channels like if I decide not to pay $5/month for my local channels. I can perfectly see them with an antenna, but I thought I would not be able to record them. But if it is complicated, I would just pay and get the locals through the provider.


----------



## paulman182

hyedipin said:


> Thank You. Yes, I meant OTA channels like if I decide not to pay $5/month for my local channels. I can perfectly see them with an antenna, but I thought I would not be able to record them. But if it is complicated, I would just pay and get the locals through the provider.


Locals are included in the price of DirecTV packages, although it is almost a certainty you will not get all the digital subchannels that are available OTA.


----------



## hyedipin

I need to do a lot of reading on these Dish and DirecTV boxes...


----------



## rudeney

I believe that if D* does not offer your locals at all, the package price is discounted to compensate. If your locals are available, I don't believe you have that option. I could be wrong though. Maybe one of our forum member who knows for sure can clarify.


----------



## coldsteel

Dish's HDDVRs will record off the OTA feed-in.


----------



## hyedipin

coldsteel said:


> Dish's HDDVRs will record off the OTA feed-in.


Is that their own add-on equipment and strictly off their guide?
Dish charges $5/month for locals. I can avoid this charge by using my own antenna.


----------



## jclewter79

hyedipin said:


> Is that their own add-on equipment and strictly off their guide?
> Dish charges $5/month for locals. I can avoid this charge by using my own antenna.


With Dish Network you can watch and record local OTA broadcast channels without subscribing to the local package but, you will not get guide data for those channels. So, you would have to set manual timers for anything that you record via OTA.


----------



## harsh

To summarize:

DIRECTV HD DVRs can record up to two OTA channels simultaneously with the addition of an AM-21 outboard tuner module. You will not be eligible to waive the LIL fee ($3) if LIL (Local Into Local) are available. Guide data is included.

DISH Network HD receivers and DVRs can tune one OTA channel and require no external hardware. Guide data requires a subscription to locals but is not required to record.

I ended up popping for LIL when three shows that I wanted to watch were on at the same time. I can record all three of these shows at once (in HD) to my DISH ViP622.


----------



## lwilli201

The Directv HR20 will record OTA with internal capabilities. The AM21 is required for later model DVRs.


----------



## hyedipin

Thank You.
Harsh, as it seems with DirecTV, since it will be included it will have no problem but like he said no sub channels. That should be OK, I can just get them directly on my TV without recordnig.

However with Dish, I guess I would still have to pay them for guide because for scouting/keyword search (hopefully dish DVR has schedule recording by keywords) I would still need guide data. In that case $5 will be OK for that service.

Does Dish have many different boxes? If so do I have any choice, or can I ask them to give me the a specific model? 

Lastly, in case of OTA can I record something else like external feed via antenna, like VHS or anything that feeds via coax on selected channel like 3/4? Would it know that it is not OTA?


----------



## CCarncross

The antenna input on Directv HD DVR's is strictly for ATSC OTA transmissions, it will not record output from a vcr or any other device....neither providers DVRs can be used as video capture devices, you'll need a pc or other recording device for that.


----------



## hyedipin

Thanks for the info. I assume neither has external hard drive capability?


----------



## davring

I beleive you can still opt out of locals for a $3.00 per month discount, you have to ask for it.


----------



## hyedipin

But if the connection/guide/recording will not be reliable, $3 discount is risky.


----------



## James Long

hyedipin said:


> Thanks for the info. I assume neither has external hard drive capability?


Both DirecTV and DISH have external hard drives on select receivers.

DirecTV uses SATA drives that "replace" the internal hard drive. Swap drives and you swap programming and settings.

DISH DVRs use USB 2.0 drives that you can transfer programs to for storage and either transfer the program back or direct play on a DISH DVR for playback.

One DISH non-DVR model (with more coming) can have an external USB 2.0 drive for storage, adding the DVR function.

The programs stored on external drives can ONLY be played back on receivers within the account. This does not allow transfer to computers or other media.


----------



## hyedipin

Where can I get information or comparison of past and present HD-DVR devices on both providers?


----------



## BobaBird

See http://www.dishuser.org/rcvrcomparehd.php

The 921 and 942 are expected to be obsoleted when the Dish smart card swap is complete. The bottom of that page has a link to http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1055241&postcount=1 which is a cross-provider comparison.


----------



## hyedipin

Thanks Boba, I also saw the link at the bottom for cross comparison.


----------

